# Can a shortened cervix get longer?



## mrsmccosley

I am almost 23 weeks with twin boys, I have had problems the past couple of weeks with Baby A having to much amniotic fluid due to a "smaller stomach bubble". There fear was with Baby A pushing on my cervix that it would shorten, long behold it did 4cm to 1.7cm over a 2 week period. I am now on hospital bedrest where my doctor told me over the next two days they want to give me ibuprofen to "relax" my cervix. But my question is can my cervix get longer again once it has started shortening?  (I am also having contractions, but was told they are not labor contractions) I am also not dilating


----------



## arj

Didnt wanna read and run but I have NO idea! Good question tho, maybe google it? Hopefully things all settle down for you!


----------



## lizziedripping

It absolutely can lengthen again with rest, but the main problem here hun is that you are carrying two babies and have extra amniotic fluid which puts a huge, additional strain on your cervix. It's a relatively common finding with twins, yet the same women can go on to carry a singleton with no problems at all.

Talk to your doctors about a possible emergency cervical stitch. Because you aren't yet funneled (dilated), it can work very well to create an overall tension in a weak cervix and might well help you get safely to term. Also, ask them about progesterone shots, they have been shown to firm up the cervix and are often prescribed in women with this problem.

I had a cervical stitch in the twin pregnancy due to a previous preterm delivery, and made it to 38wks with 9 and 8Ib twins. The stitch held up well under a huge weight despite the fact that I funneled to it at 25wks.

Good luck, and keep us posted xxx


----------



## mrsmccosley

Thank you I have never heard of getting a progesterone shot so I will look into that. The nurses did mention a cervical stitch; however they also said it would not be done with contractions, even though they are not labour contractions? Have you ever heard of them giving somebody ibuprofen (I am not in pain) I hate to question there practice but it seems pointless.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - I haven't heard of ibuprofen being given before in pregnancy, except maybe for clotting issues? I'd definitely question this Hun, it is your right and please don't feel fobbed by anyone. 

If you were in labour and having strong, regular contractions then a stitch isnt advisable, but from what you say it seems more that you are having bh contractions? Do they show up on a traces contractions or not? If not, then you're not having them. Stitching never seems to be a favoured route, but it is often the most effective, especially if placed before significant cervical changes. Good luck xxxx


----------

